# Friday Field Trip - Basset Hounds Running



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hysterically funny pictures! ound: I could never own a Basset. I would laugh myself to death.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/basset-hounds-running


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Very funny photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hysterical!ound:

I have to say, I think I prefer flying hair to flying lips!ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

too funny!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE basset hounds! We have had 2 of them. A male named Clifford and a female named Muffin (at different times). They are WONDERFUL dogs!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my - what long ears! They look soft as suede, too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look how silly cute they look! They all look like they're having a ball. What cute feel good photos. Thanks


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Oh my - what long ears! They look soft as suede, too!


They are very soft and they love to have them rubbed and flipped around!:biggrin1:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

My DH's favorite breed (aside from the Hav of course). I can't wait to show this to him. They're so cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They may look funny, but they are so sweet.


----------

